# Nicht der schon wieder - Die wohl nervigsten Gegner der Spielgeschichte



## MaxFalkenstern (8. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nicht der schon wieder - Die wohl nervigsten Gegner der Spielgeschichte* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nicht der schon wieder - Die wohl nervigsten Gegner der Spielgeschichte


----------



## DryBone (8. Oktober 2011)

Das Zubat des Wassers: Tentacha. Genauso nervig und nutzlos.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (8. Oktober 2011)

Oh nee, Cliff Racers... wie ich die gehasst habe.


----------



## Corsa500 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich fand auch die Spiderants in Borderlands auch grauenhaft nervig... Ich bin immer mit der Shotty wild rumgehüpft um denen nen Critical geben zu können...


----------



## weisauchnicht (8. Oktober 2011)

Bei Morrowind stimm Ich 100 % zu - Ich hatte gefühlt alle 2 Minuten so ein Vieh in den Haaren hängen -.-


----------



## Seebaer (8. Oktober 2011)

Einer der schlimmsten Gegner wurde vergessen: manche Art von Kopierschutz.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (8. Oktober 2011)

Alle Gegner von Deadly Premonition... besonders die "Deckenschlampe" (entschuldigt den Ausdruck, aber man kann sie nicht anders beschreiben), die sau viel einsteckt, dann unsichbar wird und aus... ihrer Körpermitte, sag ich einfach mal, einen riesen Ball abschießt, der einen fast komplett tötet. Um eine von den Tanten zu erledigen vergehen 5-10 nervtötende Minuten.


----------



## dennis-2810 (8. Oktober 2011)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Ich fand auch die Spiderants in Borderlands auch grauenhaft nervig... Ich bin immer mit der Shotty wild rumgehüpft um denen nen Critical geben zu können...


 
Ich fand sie klasse  Immer schön mit dem Pestilant Defiler (Säure Revolver) draufgeballert  Sind immer schön aufgeplatzt die viecher xD


----------



## Mantelhuhn (8. Oktober 2011)

zubat -.-! aber unlogisch in uncharted 2: ich brauche ne halbe minigun ladung, um das vieh zu töten, der bösewicht nur 1 schuss mit der schrotflinte... lol


----------



## WarStorm (8. Oktober 2011)

Was ist mit den Boomern oder der Witch aus Left 4 Dead?
Diese schreienden Kunden ohne Kopf mit den Bomben in der Hand aus Serious Sam?


----------



## billy336 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ansonsten nervige Gegner:

Murlocs - World of warcraft
Einmal nicht aufgepasst und schon haste den halben Strand gepullt. Ist dein Char nicht gut equipped wars das, und spawnen tun die meist auch nicht sonderlich langsam. teilweise nerven auch gnolle und troggs.

Leichenfresser - The Witcher 2
blöde viecher zerplatzen beim sterben und als wäre das nicht genug vergiften sie geralt beim platzen meist auch. dazu kommt, dass die immer im dunkeln und in scharen angreifen. einfach lästig


----------



## maggi92 (8. Oktober 2011)

Wildschweine in Gothic 3! 
Ansonsten fand ich Zubat auch immer recht nervig :p


----------



## Ronni312 (8. Oktober 2011)

Diese großen Fetten Dinger aus Dead Island.


----------



## tarnvogL (8. Oktober 2011)

Creeper in Minecraft vllt o0?


----------



## JamesMark (8. Oktober 2011)

Der Creeper aus Minecraft fehlt echt.

Ansonsten gute Wahl. Morrowind diese Vögelteile sind korreckt, die Witch aus L4D fehlt noch.

Und Zubat,....wie wahr,...wie wahr! 

Auch noch fehlt aus Gothic 1 die weiblichen Dämonenviecher mit den Flügeln!
Wenn man die getötet hat haben die geschrieen ohne Ende!!


----------



## pkroos (8. Oktober 2011)

da fehlen bullfangos aus der "monster hunter" reihe


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2011)

naja, die schnellen kleinen Headcrabs gingen eigentlich, nerviger waren eher die schnelleren dazugehörigen Zombies


----------



## TobiasHome (8. Oktober 2011)

Zubat ... oh ja, das waren noch Zeiten. Bei jeder Höhlendurchquerung, vor allem Mondberg und so, wo es kaum andere Pokémon gibt, hab ich gehofft dass ich von diesen Viechern verschont bleibe. Die sind echt nervig gewesen.

Und die Creeper von Minecraft sind auch nervig. Am schlimmsten ist es, wenn du nicht merkst wie sich einer von hinten nähert und es auf einmal direkt hinter deinem Rücken ne gewaltige Explosion gibt.


----------



## dekkart (8. Oktober 2011)

In der Fallout 3 Goty-Edition ist mir immer wieder so ein spezieller strahlender Zombie begegnet, der das Spiel für mich ziemlich kaputt gemacht hat: Nachdem man seine komplette Munition sämtlicher Waffen auf das Ding abgefeuert hatte, lebte es meist immer noch, und konnte dann nur im Nahkampf geplättet werden, was dann auch noch die kompletten Healthpack Reserven verbrauchte. DAS war mal nervig...


----------



## ice-routher (8. Oktober 2011)

da fehlen eindeutig:
juggernauts mw2
und diese grüne schleimkugeln (heißen glaub ich amöben) aus metro 2033


----------



## Malifurion (8. Oktober 2011)

Ja die Blitzis aus Diablo2. Man, wie oft ich an denen gerippt bin^^


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (8. Oktober 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> Murlocs - World of warcraft
> Einmal nicht aufgepasst und schon haste den halben Strand gepullt.
> (...)


 
You made my day!  Musste bei diesem Kommentar herrlich lachen, es stimmt wirklich - Murlocs sind echt nervig.


----------



## snakePete (8. Oktober 2011)

ice-routher schrieb:


> da fehlen eindeutig:
> juggernauts mw2
> und diese grüne schleimkugeln (heißen glaub ich amöben) aus metro 2033



ohh jaa die Juggernauts in Modern Warefare 2 Coop in brasilien - einfach krass die 10 jugganauts auf veteran zu besiegen -mit das schwerste was ich kenne


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Oktober 2011)

Ertrunkene und Nekker aus The Witcher. 
Die Creeper natürlich auch, vor allem, weil ich meistens nicht merkte, dass sich noch einer irgendwo versteckte, während ich gegen einen anderen kämpfte und umgehend gesprengt wurde.
Außerdem haben mich bei meinem letzten Durchgang Assassin's Creed 1 die Gegner in Akkon extrem genervt, weil sie aus allen Löchern gekrochen kamen und die Flut an Kontrahenten gar kein Ende nahm.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Oktober 2011)

Der Invader-Gegner aus Bubble Bobble, der mit Laserstrahlen schiesst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Datamind (8. Oktober 2011)

Die entnervendsten Momente kamen bei mir durch Schocksituationen.... 


-  Die "Hunter" aus dem ersten Resident Evil Teil, vor allem die Stelle wo man zum ersten mal Bekanntschaft mit dem Sportfreund macht. Da nervt der Schockfaktor irgendwann ^^


-  Man spiele DOOM 3 nachts, komplettes Licht aus (stockfinster, man darf nur noch den Bildschirm sehen) und setzt sich zusätzlich ein 5.1 Headset auf, was man möglichst auf maximale Lautstärke aufdreht...

Das erste Spiel was mich mit den oben genannten Settings an meine körperliche Grenze getrieben hat... nach 3h Dauersynapsenalarm bekam ich Herzrasen und musste schockbedingt den Rechner ausschalten und Licht anmachen...



PS: Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her würde ich auch eher zu den "back 2 the roots" Spielen tendieren. 

C64 - The Last Ninja I & II: was ich nicht geschafft habe durchzuspielen... An meinem zarten Alter von 8 Jahren mags nicht gelegen haben ^^ die Steuerung von dem Game ist hardcore , da braucht man gar keine Gegner.

C64 - s*x games: Dieses link-rechts Gerüttel hat uns 2 Competition Pro und einen Quick Shot Joystick gekostet. Mein Cousin hat letztendlich das Spiel mit unserem letzten Competition Pro Joystick durchgespielt... BTW, danach ist unser C64 Netzteil abgeraucht *g*



@LouisLoiselle: Bubble Bobble, eins meiner damaligen Lieblingsspiele... hehe jetzt habe ich wieder diesen Ohrwurm von dem Bubble Bobble Lied


----------



## Rising-Evil (9. Oktober 2011)

Also der Super NEcromorph war für mich der Grund warum ich Dead Space 1 wesentlich besser fand als Teil 2 
im ersten Teil war das Ding in der Geschichte miteingebaut (man hat erfahren, wer es erschaffen hat usw.)  
und in Teil 2 taucht schon wieder so ein Ding auf, einfach so, ohne dass man i-wie erfährt woher es stammt
Kann es sein,dass den Entwicklern am Ende von Teil 2 einfach die Ideen ausgegangen sind und sie einfach mal schnell die SPieler durch diesen bescheuerten Einfall vom sonst relativ langweiligen Ende von Dead Space 2  ablenken wollten?


----------



## Rising-Evil (9. Oktober 2011)

dekkart schrieb:


> In der Fallout 3 Goty-Edition ist mir immer wieder so ein spezieller strahlender Zombie begegnet, der das Spiel für mich ziemlich kaputt gemacht hat: Nachdem man seine komplette Munition sämtlicher Waffen auf das Ding abgefeuert hatte, lebte es meist immer noch, und konnte dann nur im Nahkampf geplättet werden, was dann auch noch die kompletten Healthpack Reserven verbrauchte. DAS war mal nervig...


 
oh ja stimmt in Fallout 3 die Add-Ons :
jeder Gegner hält Unmengen an Kugeln stand (besonders nervig: die verstrahlten leuchtenden Ghule + die Degenerierterten aus Point Lookout)

dagegen total schwach: diese Creeps ,oder wie sie heißen (aus The Pitt )

wahr i-wie schlecht ausbalanciert


----------



## N7ghty (9. Oktober 2011)

Die Wildschweine aus Gothic 3 fehlen da ganz eindeutig  War immer ein wenig irritert, wenn ich grad ein Lager mit 50 Orks im Alleingang ausgeräuchert habe, aber ein einzelnes Wildschwein mich ohne Probleme fertig macht. 

Spontan fallen mir auch die Gegner aus allen letzten Need for Speed Teilen ein. Stellenweise sind die rund 15 Sekunden hinter mir und ich rase mit Top Speed über die Autobahn, plötzlich ziehen die problemlos an mir vorbei. Müssen einfach um die 500 km/h gefahren sein 

Und wenn ich auch immer grässlich fand, waren die Spinnen aus Dark Messiah of Might and Magic (sehr zu empfehlen btw). Sind eigentlich kein Problem, aber wenn die mich ein Mal treffen, bin ich vergiftet und das Gift hört erst auf, wenn ich auf 5 HP bin (von insgesamt 50 HP) außer ich schmeiße mir ein Gegengift ein..... Von denen es natürlich viel zu wenige gibt.


----------



## Soras (10. Oktober 2011)

Jep, hier fehlen:

-Eindeutig die Wildschweine aus Gothic 3 und die Warge aus Gothic 2

-Aus den beiden SW:TFU-Teilen diese Nahkampf-Trooper, die sogar mit Machtkräften viel zu viel aushielten

-In diversen BF-Teilen (keine Gegner sondern Waffen) im Multiplayer die SV-98 und das MG3

-Aus SC 2 die Siege Tanks und Thors als Zerg im Multiplayer

-In Assassins Creed 2 die schwer gepanzerten Soldateb

-In League of Legends Tryndamere und Jax

-und am schlimmsten: Die Creeper in Minecraft >_<


----------



## w0l0l0 (11. Oktober 2011)

- die kopflosen, nackten, brüllenden, unglaublich nervigen Typen aus allen Serious Sam-Teilen mit Bomben anstatt Händen

- tja und die Creeper aus Minecraft toppen momentan echt alles


----------



## Crizpy (11. Oktober 2011)

ehm was ist mit diesen krabbelnden dinger von halo diese floods da die dauernd am körper sich festsaugen´?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (13. Oktober 2011)

die mutanten in rage sind meine neue nummer 1
die killen ein zwar nie aber es nervt einfach nur wenn da 150 viecher kommen und jeder extrem viel kugeln wegsteckt


----------



## Alexey1978 (13. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> die mutanten in rage sind meine neue nummer 1
> die killen ein zwar nie aber es nervt einfach nur wenn da 150 viecher kommen und jeder extrem viel kugeln wegsteckt


 
"Extrem viel Kugeln" 

Die sind extrem wendig und laufen ab dem Schwierigkeitsgrad "schwer" nicht mehr gerade auf einen zu aber viel einstecken können sie nicht. 2-3 Körpertreffer mit der Pistole und geladenen "Fat Boys" reicht. 1-2 Kopftreffer damit reichen auch. Sturmgewehr oder MG geht noch fixer aber dazu müssen sie etwas Abstand haben, damit genug Treffer ankommen. Für den Nahkampf immer schön die Schrotflinte. 2 Treffer und das war's. Ein Kopftreffer auf kurze Distanz reicht glaube ich auch aus...ist halt nur schwieriger den zu landen da die so verdammt viel "rumturnen".

Nerviger in Rage sind eher die: 



Spoiler



Nächstgrößere Sorte Mutanten. Diese "Kraken-Version" mit dem Fangarm ist wirklich nervig. Weicht man dem Angriff mit dem Fangarm nicht aus, sieht man erstmal nix mehr und ist zumindest ab Schwierigkeitsgrad "schwer" fast tot. Dann stürmt das Vieh ja auch meist schon auf einen zu...ich arbeite noch daran, was die beste Munnition gegen die ist. Der Granatwerfer-Mutant geht noch. Einfach ne handvoll Kopfschüsse und der kippt um. Da kann man fast alle Waffen mit denen man präzise Kopftreffer landen kann für nehmen. Der bewegt sich ja kaum und die Granaten die er verschießt sind sehr unpräzise.



Und meckert nun nicht das ich was gespoilert habe. Wer einen Spoiler aufmacht muss sich im klaren sein, das darin etwas veraten wird.


----------



## Terether (13. Oktober 2011)

Zwar kein bestimmter Gegner aber ein Level in CoD MW war schon heftig auf Veteran, das war die TV Station.


----------



## HNRGargamel (13. Oktober 2011)

meine nervigsten Gegner sind flamende Kiddys^^


----------



## DeepBlue23 (14. Oktober 2011)

Weil ich vor kurzem noch einmal SW: Republic Commando gespielt habe, fallen mir die dortigen Sammlerdroiden ein (Mission 2). Teilweise schwer zu treffen und auch sonst einfach nervig. BTW ich will einen Teil 2


----------



## endmaster (14. Oktober 2011)

Alexey1978;9364228 9

Nerviger in Rage sind eher die: [SPOILER schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstgrößere Sorte Mutanten. Diese "Kraken-Version" mit dem Fangarm ist wirklich nervig. Weicht man dem Angriff mit dem Fangarm nicht aus, sieht man erstmal nix mehr und ist zumindest ab Schwierigkeitsgrad "schwer" fast tot. Dann stürmt das Vieh ja auch meist schon auf einen zu...ich arbeite noch daran, was die beste Munnition gegen die ist. Der Granatwerfer-Mutant geht noch. Einfach ne handvoll Kopfschüsse und der kippt um. Da kann man fast alle Waffen mit denen man präzise Kopftreffer landen kann für nehmen. Der bewegt sich ja kaum und die Granaten die er verschießt sind sehr unpräzise. [/SPOILER]


 Ich empfehle dir mal die Wingsticks zu benutzen. 2 Stück drauf und das Vieh ist tod (zumindest in "schwer"). Spart Munition und man wird nicht vollgeschleimt.


----------



## Mandavar (29. August 2012)

Definitiv diese komischen Sandcrawler aus Halflife 2. Diese Viecher, die sich aus dem Sand heraus buddeln und die man mit den Plumbern abwehren kann. Die fand ich immer sehr anstrengend.


----------



## Steppenheld (29. August 2012)

Oh, ja, die Cliffracers in Morrowind haben derbst genervt ^^


----------



## Mothman (29. August 2012)

w0l0l0 schrieb:


> - die kopflosen, nackten, brüllenden, unglaublich nervigen Typen aus allen Serious Sam-Teilen mit Bomben anstatt Händen


Absolute Kult-Gegner. Schon alleine der Schrei, der immer näher kommt...genial. 
Fies, nervig und doch zum Abfeiern.


----------



## Chaule (29. August 2012)

Der Bibliothekar in Metro 2033 hat es auch in sich.


----------



## HorNyDanZieL (29. August 2012)

Da fehlen eindeutig die Rakks aus Borderlands sind zwar nicht sonderlich stark gehen aber einem des öfteren auf die nerven


----------



## Sporti911 (29. August 2012)

Also mir fehlen hier die Banshees und die Phantome aus Mass Effect 3 die Phantome nerven durch ihr schnelligkeit und die Banshees ham ein schrei drauf alter Schwede da bekomm ich gänsehaut ^^


----------



## potu1304 (29. August 2012)

Wo ist die Blutfliege aus Gothic oder die Scavenger? ;D


----------



## Neawoulf (29. August 2012)

Oh, Cliffracer ... wie ich sie "liebe". Aber ohne die wäre Morrowind nicht Morrowind und das Spiel liebe ich tatsächlich


----------



## MrHaNf (29. August 2012)

Mir würden spontan die Wespen von Diablo 3 einfallen, die so nervig viel Schaden machen und dauernd davon fliegen, wenn man sie angreifen will.


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. August 2012)

Die Kobolde in Orcs Must Die. 
Wie oft habe ich versucht einzelne Level zu überstehen ohne einen Spaltpunkt zu verlieren und dann ist noch eins von den Mistviechern irgendwo durch gerutscht 
Und fast noch schlimmer sind dann die Kobolde die Sprengladungen auf dem Rücken haben. Die haben mir schon viel zu oft meine Barrikaden zerstört und so meine gesamte Taktik über den Haufen geworfen.


----------



## NightmareEX (29. August 2012)

Ich finde die Falmer in Skyrim total nervig. Ich merke richtig wie ich versuche jeden Ort wo die sein könnten bis zum Schluss zu meiden.


----------



## UthaSnake (29. August 2012)

Der Blutsauger & Snork aus  S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
Fledermaus/Skorpion-Mischung aus Resident Evil 5 + Endgegner Wesker (allerdings auch wegen der bescheidenen Steuerung)
Die am Ende von Uncharted 3 auftauchenden "Feuerdämonen"
Dark-Link aus  The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

Nervigster gegner im realen Leben:
Der Wecker


----------



## MrFob (29. August 2012)

YAY, Cliff Racer!!!



potu1304 schrieb:


> Wo ist die Blutfliege aus Gothic oder die Scavenger? ;D



Also ueber Blutfliegen habe ich mich immer gefreut. Die waren doch schon zu Beginn relativ leicht zu besiegen und haben immer recht wertvolle Fluegel (und spaeter Stacheln) eingebracht wenn ich mich recht erinnere (Konnte man im 2ten Teil nicht sogar mit dem richtigen Rezept die Stacheln als super Heiltraenke verwenden?). Da sind mMn die Wildschweine aus G3 schon der bessere Vertreter fuer die Serie.

Man koennte hier uebrigens noch jeden einzelnen Gegner aus Dragon Age 2 anfuehren (zumindest wenn sie in der 2ten und 3ten Welle auftauchten.

Und kann sich noch jemand an die Ru-Loi aus der Zitadelle in Lands of Lore 2 erinnern? Wie habe ich sie gehasst die Mistviecher!!!


----------



## Peter23 (29. August 2012)

Dark Messiah war ein tolles Spiel.
Wegen den Spinnen konnte ich es leider nicht durchspielen.


----------



## OptikRec0rds (29. August 2012)

Seymor aus ff 10 -.-


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (29. August 2012)

Das komplette Bestiarium von Dark Souls ?!


----------



## 28cm (29. August 2012)

nemesis von resi3 und der needler aus silent hill homecoming sind definietief die nerfigsten.


----------



## tublat (30. August 2012)

Die Basilisken in Dark Souls!!
Einmal für ne kurze Zeit in der Gaswolke drin, die sie absondern, ist man Verflucht, d.h. 
man stirbt und die Maximale HP wird um die Hälfte (!) dauerhaft (!!!) verringert, bis man einen "Läuterungsstein" benutzt, den man auf die Schnelle gar nicht bekommt, nur an 3-4 Stellen im gesamten Spiel...


----------



## Neawoulf (30. August 2012)

Einer fällt mir noch ein: In The Witcher 2 gab es eine Nebenquest, in der man im letzten Abschnitt in der Kanalisation ein Rätsel lösen und gegen einen extrem starken Gegner kämpfen muss. Ich habe ihn nie besiegt, der Gegner selbst ist nicht allzu stark, aber er hat Verbündete, die EXTREM reinhauen. Hab mir Tipps durchgelesen und Videos bei Youtube angeguckt ... nach geschätzten 30 oder 40 Versuchen habe ich es aufgegeben, da es zum Glück nur ein optionaler Gegner war.

*edit*

Der hier (Vorsicht, Rätselspoiler!!! Kampf  beginnt bei 3:27 min):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vRRQWswlhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. August 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Einer fällt mir noch ein: In The Witcher 2 gab es eine Nebenquest, in der man im letzten Abschnitt in der Kanalisation ein Rätsel lösen und gegen einen extrem starken Gegner kämpfen muss. Ich habe ihn nie besiegt, der Gegner selbst ist nicht allzu stark, aber er hat Verbündete, die EXTREM reinhauen. Hab mir Tipps durchgelesen und Videos bei Youtube angeguckt ... nach geschätzten 30 oder 40 Versuchen habe ich es aufgegeben, da es zum Glück nur ein optionaler Gegner war.


 
Stimmt an den kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. Hab TW2 komplett auf Schwer durch bekommen, aber den hab ich nie knacken können   Hab aber auch schon relativ schnell aufgegeben weil ich keine Lust mehr hatte


----------

